# Blood drops in Urine



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Last night while Kodi urined on Pee Pad I noticed blood drops....This happened several times however today there is none. I have a Vet appointment this afternoon to see what's going on. She has also been urinating often but not alot of output and having more accidents. She has been on Temaril-P for her allergies lately and frequent urination is a side affect of it. Could this be UTI? 

Any advice for a nervous/worried mom from my SM family is appreciated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry Serena. Sounds like it might be a UTI - frequently wanting to go but not being able to. Here's a link: Dog Urinary Tract Infection Symptoms It does say blood in urine, wanting to go, accidents, etc. UTI's can be pretty painful so can't wait until she gets to the vet. Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dont know what it could b but it does sound like possible uti , hope everything is well n she feels better soon , keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like it is a UTI. Aolani had blood in his urine once and i took him to the vet and he confirmed it was UTI. Kodi will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I'll update you after the apointment.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

uti, stones or crystals.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Definitely a UTI . My malt has had 2 uti's. Blood in urine is a very good indicator. To prevent them from recurring my malt has been on Natur-vet cranberry powder 2x a week and lots of water added to her canned food.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

When Echo had a UTI she had blood in urine... a little medicine from the vet and she was right as rain in no time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It sounds like a UTI. I'm glad you made the vet appointment. I will check in to see what the vet said. 

Please give Kodi some gentle hugs from me. She is such a precious looking fluff baby.:wub::wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just back from Vet...it's confirmed she has a UTI. Her urinalysis showed protein, white and red blood cells and crystals. She was prescribed Baytril for 21 days at it's completion then he wants to test her urine again. Has your babies used Baytril?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Serena - I'll send you my bill in the morning. :smrofl: 
Glad they know what it is and meds should clear it up.:wub: Give Kodi get well kisses from Tyler and I.:smootch:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol thanks Sue.

Update: It's been 3 days of meds and no sign of blood in urine. :chili: Kodi's still going out to urinate more often than usual but she hasn't had any accidents in the house. I've been increasing her water intake as well via syringe and adding water to her wet food. Are there any other ways to increase intake?


----------

